# 001 Selling! - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

It’s been a while kids, but this post is for a worthy cause. There is a new Game Store in the world and it’s at 13176 Midlothian Turnpike in Richmond VA. It’s the new baby of friend of the comic Rob (Spiky Bitz) Baer and I have already played a game there (and lost). If [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

